# It's my tailfeather...



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

and I can chew it if I want to!  One of Ziggy's broken tail feathers fell out today (YAY) but everytime he thinks it's a new toy...
He even got mad when I tried to take it away..:blush: 

PS_ Check out his growing wings!!!




























Oops..mommy...it fell! (again )


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Haha! Adorable! It looks like he's dusting his cage!


----------



## nikki182 (Dec 7, 2007)

He's a cutie! He looks so sweet playing with his feather!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

How cute is he!!  My guys won't play with their feathers, i'm not sure why.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

He is looking so handsome  his wings are looking great


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is looking good  Spike won't play with his feathers either


----------



## loveofeathers (Aug 12, 2007)

Cute. Nice pictures.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Baby's won't either..just him. Acctually, she runs from her own feathers.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

his wings are looking good! Flicky some times picks up and drops and feathers that he can find.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, he looks so good!!! Dooby doesn't get chance to play with his long feathers, I've collected them all.


----------

